# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! > En Attente de Confirmation >  Adoption chat URGENT

## Nescorto

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Zébulon
*Type:* Chat de Maison
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle






Situation actuelle







 Suite à l'hospitalisation et une admission en maison de retraite de ma maman , je cherche à placer Zébulon , chat roux de 8 ans , pour une adoption définitive.Il est un peu craintif mais aime beaucoup les câlins!
Il est actuellement en pension dans l'Ain à la Boisse.Il est vacciné et pucé.
Merci pour lui  :: 
Vous pouvez me joindre par mail nescorto@hotmail.com

----------

